# Metal Chimney Flashing



## FullerFramer

Hey, I'm new here. I'm a framer but occasionally do roofing jobs because I enjoy it as well. 

Today I got a job from a friend for a house that has a metal chimney pipe, and I'm not sure of the best way to flash it. I know I could take the chimney apart and put in the full chimney flashing boot but was wondering if there was a way it could be retrofitted?

Thanks for your help,

Matt


----------



## Roofmaster417

FullerFramer said:


> Hey, I'm new here. I'm a framer but occasionally do roofing jobs because I enjoy it as well.
> 
> Today I got a job from a friend for a house that has a metal chimney pipe, and I'm not sure of the best way to flash it. I know I could take the chimney apart and put in the full chimney flashing boot but was wondering if there was a way it could be retrofitted?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Matt


Are you talking about a furnace pipe that has the pipe anywhere between 4"-9" or bigger that runs thru the flashing thats attached to the roof deck with a collar abouve the flasing?

Or are you speaking of a metal synthetic chimney?


----------



## FullerFramer

Yes that is what I am talking about, the one with the collar, thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Is this for a fireplace with high temperatures or for a gas B-Vent for the furnace exhaust?

Try a Majestic Fireplace dealer near you.

These are called chimney housings or chimney surrounds.

Ed

http://www.majesticdistributing.com/other.htm













tan​








red








white​


----------



## Grumpy

If the chimney is round you can buy a boot from any HVAC supplier. If the chimney is square, a surface mounted counter flashing works well. If it's beat up, then Ed's advice is the best. I have used those many times.


----------



## FullerFramer

Grumpy said:


> If the chimney is round you can buy a boot from any HVAC supplier. If the chimney is square, a surface mounted counter flashing works well. If it's beat up, then Ed's advice is the best. I have used those many times.


This is what it looks like.










So either I try to reuse the existing flashing boot or take apart the chimney and install a new one as that is the only way you can get a new one on.

Thank for everyones help so far,

Matt


----------



## 1985gt

Take the cap off, generally they just twist one way or the other, hold the pipe with your hands as not to disconect it from the inside, or could be screws etiher way take the cap off, install the new roof jack and collar. Replace the cap.


----------



## Grumpy

1985gt said:


> Take the cap off, generally they just twist one way or the other, hold the pipe with your hands as not to disconect it from the inside, or could be screws etiher way take the cap off, install the new roof jack and collar. Replace the cap.


 Yes. 

Ez. 

15 minutes of work and if you need to repalce parts, about $20 in parts.


----------



## FullerFramer

Ok I see. Thanks guys.


----------



## kimboy

If the chimney is round you can buy a boot from any HVAC supplier. If the chimney is square, a surface mounted counter flashing works well. If it's beat up, then Ed's advice is the best. I have used those many times.


----------



## FullerFramer

Hey boys, thanks for your help again, here are some pics of the finished product

List of work I did on this house:

3-Layer tearoff
Tore off existing board decking (bad shape)
Removed existing brick chimney (no longer in use)
Extended/reframed eaves to 16" all the way around
Installed new air baffles for proper ventilation
Installed new 1/2" ply
Installed sun tunnel
18 Squares IKO Cambridge 30
Cobra Ridge Vent
New soffit/fascia

The hole









Tearoff









New ply









Tried out the IKO recomended 10" stagger









Back side done









Done front/back










More pics can be found here
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...73014796.58424.149622075075923&type=1&theater


----------



## Interloc

Whats with the nail on starter rite beside butt joints on first course?? :whistling:


----------



## FullerFramer

Interloc said:


> Whats with the nail on starter rite beside butt joints on first course?? :whistling:


Good catch. I'll tell the boys to watch that. :thumbup:


----------

